# The Assault Weapons Ban, revisited



## Grenadier (Mar 20, 2008)

"No honest man needs more than 10 rounds in any gun." - William B. Ruger

Over a decade ago, Ruger had uttered these foolish and traitorous statements, which the anti-gunners used to their advantage, as they managed to ram the Assault Weapons Ban through Congress by the slimmest of margins.  

Now that I look back on the defunct Assault Weapons Ban, I have to think that it did have some positive effects on the firearms manufacturers.  As a result of the 11+ magazine ban, the manufacturers turned their attention to making weapons that could hold 10 rounds of ammo, yet be as compact as possible.  

We actually got some really nice innovative products, such as the sub-compact Glock pistols, the Kel-Tec pistols, and so forth, that have become stalwart staples amongst the concealed carry community.  

In the case of Glock, they delivered a 10 round, .45 ACP pistol, that could be readily concealed (with a good holster and belt), while still being lighter than almost any other .45 ACP pistol, and feed the most aggressively profiled hollowpoints with ironclad reliability.  Their 9 mm / .40 / 357 Sig offerings in the subcompact area were even smaller, yet still offered a lot more comfort when shooting them, compared to other small guns.  

In the case of Kel-Tec, they delivered a 10 round, subcompact 9 mm pistol that tipped the scales at a mere 14 ounces, unloaded.  

Walther, Smith and Wesson, and others, would follow this up with similar offerings of their own, resulting in a wide array of subcompact pistols that still carried a very respectable amount of firepower.  

While no self-respecting firearms owner enjoyed the gun ban, we all must still admit, that the creative responses that sprang forth from that dark period of time, led the way to some truly innovative inventions.


----------



## Carol (Mar 20, 2008)

Through grudgingly clenched teeth, I'll say....I think you have a point, Gren. 

What I find interesting is that these innovations all happened in an industry where there has been an astoundingly small amount of change.  

As a woman, I'm also very glad to see how modern gunsmiths have created variety of choices for a compact pistol.  While gun selection alone isn't enough to attract more women to marksmanship pursuits, I think that these were very beneficial steps.  

It's just a shame that they had to come about the way they did.


----------



## kaizasosei (Mar 20, 2008)

check this baby out...

[FONT=&#65325;&#65331; &#26126;&#26397;,&#31561;&#24133;&#26126;&#26397;]http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=D99NHb6B03s[/FONT]


----------



## searcher (Mar 20, 2008)

I think that the innovations would still come around even without the imposing of the insane weapons ban.   I cringe at the thought of having to go through that again.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 20, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> We actually got some *really nice innovative products*, *such as the sub-compact Glock pistols, the Kel-Tec pistols, and so forth*, that have become stalwart staples amongst the concealed carry community.


 
well, I'll agree with you about the baby-Glocks... (I personally wouldn't use a kel-tec as a door-stop if someone gave it to me).


----------



## tellner (Mar 21, 2008)

It certainly did wonders for the various 1911 clones.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 25, 2008)

I think that the various sub-compacts are one of the best things that has happened for personal self defense. For self defense a low cap firearm with a spare mag / speed loader is the way to go. 
Many self defense minded people who buy a high cap gun have a spay and pray attitude.
I personally own many high cap firearms but when I go out and carry for self defense I use a small, low cap firearm.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 25, 2008)

Dial 1-9-1-1


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 25, 2008)

LawDog said:


> I think that the various sub-compacts are one of the best things that has happened for personal self defense. *For self defense a low cap firearm with a spare mag / speed loader is the way to go. *
> Many self defense minded people who buy a high cap gun have a spay and pray attitude.
> I personally own many high cap firearms but when I go out and carry for self defense I use a small, low cap firearm.


 
hmm...gonna have to disagree with you there.  My personal opinion is that, if possible, you should carry a service sized (or at least a compact) so that you have a gun that not only has a higher capacity, but one that is much easier to shoot _well_.

I personally carry either a G17 (17+1) or a G19 (15+1), not because I have a "spray and pray" mentality or because I'm a poor shot, but because I don't want to assume that I'm going to be in an average situation (3 seconds, 3 shots, and/or 3 feet or whatever).  There are many times where it takes quite a few rounds to put someone down, there are others where you may have to deal with multiples.  Those are not the types of situations that I want to be facing with only my trusty snub-nose and a really slow reload.   

I have a 5 shot .38 but I _only_ carry it when I can't carry a real gun.  To deliberately choose an inferior weapon if one is not constrained by necessity (mandatory wardrobe, or non-permissive environment) seems to be counterintuitive.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Dial 1-9-1-1


 You'll never be left disappointed!

Personally, I carry a GLOCK because that's what i've carried on duty for 11 years.....but i've got a Custom Night Hawk Talon 1911 fullsize......and it's one of the most reliable and accurate guns i've ever owned......but when it comes to pistol shooting I buy guns to collect them.....but I still dance with the one that brought me......my GLOCK 22C!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 1, 2008)

LawDog said:


> I think that the various sub-compacts are one of the best things that has happened for personal self defense. For self defense a low cap firearm with a spare mag / speed loader is the way to go.
> Many self defense minded people who buy a high cap gun have a spay and pray attitude.
> I personally own many high cap firearms but when I go out and carry for self defense I use a small, low cap firearm.


 The 'Spray and Pray' mentality is a training issue.....those people would be spraying and praying with a lower capacity gun too.....they'd just be empty quicker.

I buy in to the late Col. Cooper's mentality.....that you carry the largest gun that you can comfortable conceal in a major caliber......which he referred to as .40 S&W, 10mm, .45 acp, .357 Magnum and the like, etc....

The argument that a smaller gun with a small caliber is easier to conceal is true......but it's also harder to use accurately and lacks some necessary ability to cause suitable damage to stop a confrontation.  There's always a trade-off.  The larger the gun the more controllable it is, and hence, the more practically accurate.......that's my personal opinion.


Of course, if .22, .25 or .32 is all you brought......it beats what you didn't bring OR nothing at all!  Make your shots count and put them in vital organs!


One thing i'll point out with smaller calibers.....is the tendency of those carrying them to buy expansion ammunition....which I think is a MISTAKE!  With an already anemic round like a .32 you need all the penetration you get to reach major organs!  Solids all the way!


----------

